# White spots on color negatives.



## tomhooper (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently bought a negative scanner so that I can archive all my old  images that are on 35mm film.  The negatives look clean at first glance,  but when scanned, there are numerous and I mean numerous white spots on  the image.  When examining the negatives under magnification I can see  the tiny spots.  My question is two-fold:
1) Anyone have a clue as to what they are?
2) Can I clean them.  If so how?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dust, most likely.  Or scratches.

You can try to clean the negatives before scanning (I blow mine off with a bulb blower before scanning) or clone it out after scanning.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to scanning film that's not virginally new!!!


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is dust, it's nearly impossible to avoid.  If your scanning software has digital ice, it can help.


----------



## ann (Jan 29, 2011)

scanning anything is dust, dust , dust.  Cleaning , Cleaning and more cleaning, then spotting spotting spotting. It is madding.


----------

